# Weeds.......losing my sanity!



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

Night watering is an old school thought. If you want fungus and disease . According to msu heat if the day is best . Grass does not grow without sun light!


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

meeee said:


> Night watering is an old school thought. If you want fungus and disease . According to msu heat if the day is best . Grass does not grow without sun light!


Sometimes we get blinded by science! It's been raining at night for as long as I remember. My thought is if it rains at night and the sun shines in the day, MY GRASS GROWS! What ever happened to " We had a good rain last night" ?


----------



## 2508speed (Jan 6, 2011)

Nothing like a good rain at night to pop your lawn. And I have sprinklers!


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

I would think day watering would allow for much more evaporation, I've also burned plant leaves doing watering during the day. I understand we are speaking about lawns, so it is different. Just wanted folks to know garden watering is done when no direct sun is around.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Greenbush future said:


> *I would think day watering would allow for much more evaporation,* I've also burned plant leaves doing watering during the day. I understand we are speaking about lawns, so it is different. Just wanted folks to know garden watering is done when no direct sun is around.


It does.

The most efficient way to water is at night. No evaproation and less to no wind. Not to mention water pressure for some. When I water its between 12am-6am. No problem with fungus or disease. Grass will be wet anyway from dew (or rain) which begins around 11pm. You want to limit the amt. of time your grass is wet. Let the dew on there all nite then water in the morning only increases the hours it is wet.


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

So I followed your guys advice and have had good results killing off a vast majority of the weeds.....all the clover is pretty much dead/dying and dandelions are on their way out too.....a few bigger broad leafs hung on but are on borrowed time. Obviously this is just one small step in the process but the visible results were very nice to see. Again thanks to all you guys.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

CaptainNorthwood said:


> So I followed your guys advice and have had good results killing off a vast majority of the weeds.....all the clover is pretty much dead/dying and dandelions are on their way out too.....a few bigger broad leafs hung on but are on borrowed time. Obviously this is just one small step in the process but the visible results were very nice to see. Again thanks to all you guys.


I kind of let my lawn go a few years ago, and am working to bring it back to its former glory. I sprayed broadleaf plants Monday, and will do a specific spraying for Yellow Nutsedge - which TONS of people have, but don't realize it is a weed, and not just a different kind of grass, on Friday. Next spring I'll be in a great position to use HALTS on my lawn, to keep Crabgrass and other weeds from sprouting, again. It makes a LOT of difference for my lawn. 

Now that your weeds have been curtailed, make sure your lawn is ready for hotter/drier weather. If you haven't fertilized in the last 4 weeks, get some fertilizer (just fertilizer, not weed-n-feed) down so it can get watered in. Cut the grass long, so it shades its roots in hot dry weather. Doing this now will yield great results when the hottest driest weather of the year has passed.


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

I would wait a couple weeks to spray for nutsedge, since you just sprayed for weeds Monday. Hard on the turf grass to spray multiple killers on lawn. Orthos nutsedge killer will really works well.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i use 2,4-d amine from tsc in the spring after i have mowed a few times. follow up over the summer spot spraying with ortho in a hose end sprayer. usually do a light aplication of pelletized lime in the spring with 3-4 applications of milorganite over the summer. sprinklers run at 5am.


----------



## stillfish (Dec 5, 2005)

Im following this to, I spray Mec Amine-d on my lawn here at work, but I spray about 20 acres. Now the boss wants to spray for crab-grass. The Mec Amine-d cost enough, now he wants to spray for crab-grass


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Crabgrass is an annual plant MSU has all the info on lawns.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I use a product called Trimec, tractor supply carries it. Apply with a back pack sprayer. It is effective on a wide range of weeds. I second raising the cutting height. I have my zero turn set at 4" now. You can do it yourself much cheaper if you prorate the cost of a sprayer over a couple of years. Weed control and fertilization is a very profitable business.


----------

